# Water maps for Yorkshire



## Lacelotte (Jun 27, 2008)

No longer available


----------



## krela (Jun 27, 2008)

Sounds like dangerous information to be handing out to anyone who asks.


----------



## Lacelotte (Jun 27, 2008)

No no I know what information to give out and what not to don't worry, I would never give out information which would show the fresh water supply to any area. 

As far as I am aware anybody can request a map showing the water pipes / sewers under a specific place by contacting the local waterboard. They will charge you and will ask why you want them, but most do offer such a service. (An example would be if you were wanting to build an extension on the side of your house and you needed to dig for foundations)

Just to make it clear. These maps are for the coverage of sewers etc and are to be used ONLY as a means of planning a safe point of entry & exit to any possible explore.


----------



## krela (Jun 27, 2008)

Cool 

Water, people and confined spaces don't mix too well, as I'm sure you're well aware.


----------



## Urban Mole (Jun 27, 2008)

krela said:


> Cool
> 
> Water, *drunk* people and confined spaces don't mix too well, as I'm sure you're well aware.



Too true


----------



## Lacelotte (Jun 27, 2008)

krela said:


> Cool
> 
> Water, people and confined spaces don't mix too well, as I'm sure you're well aware.



Yeah well you wouldn't catch me going into most of the drains I see on here lol


----------



## BigLoada (Jun 27, 2008)

I didn't know you could get plans like that. Could do with some for Newcastle!


----------

